# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Psycho-Sociaal Centrum Sint-Alexius

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Psycho-Sociaal Centrum Sint-Alexius 
Gewijde Boomstraat 102 
Brussel


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Psycho-Sociaal Centrum Sint-Alexius.*

----------

